

BBC Twitter Accounts Hacked - markprovan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21879230

======
dan1234
"The attacks began in the early afternoon on Thursday. At the same time, BBC
staff were alerted to a phishing email that had been sent to some BBC email
accounts. It is not yet clear if the two are related.

The email contained a link that if clicked on could expose password details."

So, social engineering is still alive and well.

